# SMOKED RACK OF WILD BOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Jul 4, 2014)

Well happy 4th of July Smoky Cookies and here's to phenomenal things!!!!!!!

We had a storm here last night, and yet the SMOKED and sensational meal today did seem to calm all things down for a bit and here's to that!













DSCF7502.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






So I opened up some Aussie Shiraz...













DSCF7492.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Had a couple wild boar racks in my freezer that I thawed and then sliced apart...













DSCF7493.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Two chops got divided for my dogs...













DSCF7494.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Meanwhile I mixed up chopped fresh fig, fresh tarragon and fresh shallots...













DSCF7495.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Mixed with apple cider vinegar...













DSCF7496.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






And then I mopped all the chops well, with grapeseed oil, and cut slits where I pressed in my fig mixture...













DSCF7497.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7498.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






I then took a perforated grill dish, and added haricots vert, tomato, portabellas and peeled & sliced mango...and mopped all of that through grapeseed oil too.













DSCF7499.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






With pistachio shells as smoking chips, I put the pan of veggies/fruit on the lower/inner rack, and chops upon the upper, and yes, all on my ancient, tiny, gas Brinkmann humble smoker.













DSCF7500.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Those two racks of goods smoked for 12 minutes at about 190 degrees..













DSCF7501.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Meanwhile, I got my simple seasonings ready for plating: Organic Pumpkin Seed Oil, (very good with boar), Blue Persian Salt, and Black Pepper on the finest/smallest setting on my electric pepper mill...













DSCF7507.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Everything came off the smoker smelling amazingly!!!!!! The color was really gorgeous too!













DSCF7508.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7510.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7512.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






I doused it all with the pumpkin seed oil, salt, and pepper, and must say the oil was really great with this particular meat and fig/shallot/tarragon stuffing and the smoked mango and smoked veggies...













DSCF7513.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






Juicy, succulent, and savory even; a balanced and beautiful meal this did make for the 4th!













DSCF7514.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7515.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7517.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






The beans were very smoky, and al dente with fabulous crunch, which I adored!













DSCF7521.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7522.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7523.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






And this is one of the specific times where the pistachio shells made a real difference and via aroma and also taste even! Usually I don't notice them much but today indeed did!













DSCF7524.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7525.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014


















DSCF7529.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 4, 2014






I ate this entire meal with my hands, despite having put out silverware and having intended to be civilized with the veggies at least.

Ahh well, to fireworks of food! And for all! Happy holiday weekend!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## nozzleman (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow that was a gourmet meal, certainly not your typical July 4th BBQ.  Great Job.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 4, 2014)

Why thank you Nozzleman! And a happy 4th to you!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 4, 2014)

OH - and the dogs were very very happy too! (Forgot to take photos of their cut apart chops but  they devoured)! OK then, happy 4th!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jul 5, 2014)

That storm caused me untold grief trying to get home. Delayed out of JFK missed connection , a day spent sleeping in the Holiday Inn at LAX etc.
Anyway I am home.
Nice job on the wild pig,looks nothing like ours which is much darker & mostly inedible without a lot of mucking about. 
I get the pistachio shells wild pigs in Europe eat a lot of nuts & fallen fruit unlike here where they eat road kill roo,wombat etc.
Shiraz the perfect wine for that dish having a restorative glass as I type,trying to get my system to adjust.
BTW our truffle industry in full swing here new record a truffle that went 1.25 kg yes kg.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey welcome home mate and thanks for checking out my wild boar!

This was delicious; beyond-beyond, although your truffle season makes me have yet ANOTHER reason to worship your country! You guys are blessed!

I look forward to hearing about the best thing you ate and drank in the states, or what was your favorite; and meanwhile am happy you safely landed after this wild storm indeed!

Here's to great things!!! Thanks so much for the new wine direction and passion! I am a neophyte but enthusiastic student!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jul 5, 2014)

What a sublime feast for the holiday....thanks for the awesome pics as always!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  -Rich


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tasty looking chops Leah!! No Smokin for me this holiday, I did have a great smokey Mezcal though!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks very much Rich!! This was delightful!

And thank you too Dirtsailor! It sounds like some swell libation found its way to your glass! So fun!

Happy wrap up of this holiday weekend to all!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------

